# CSUSA Group Buy?



## Silverado (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone considering doing another Group Buy soon??


----------



## Monty (Oct 9, 2012)

No one has made any inquiry lately.


----------



## kronewi (Oct 9, 2012)

I am interested if they do.


----------



## gt64155 (Oct 10, 2012)

*CSUSA group buy*

I'm also interested.

Bill


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 10, 2012)

I would be in for quite a few.


----------



## dansills (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't have time to run one right now but would def be in for 20+ kits


----------



## SteveG (Oct 10, 2012)

I am always ready to join in when these happen. Were not for some physical limitations I face, I would try to spearhead one myself. Many thanks to those who are able, and then volunteer for quite a bit of work to benefit fellow pen turners.
Steve


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Oct 10, 2012)

I would be interested.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 10, 2012)

Ify for me, but maybe be in for some kits.


----------



## mjwilli (Oct 12, 2012)

I would be interested


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 13, 2012)

I am interested


----------



## flippedcracker (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm interested also.


----------



## Silverado (Oct 15, 2012)

There seems to be plenty enough interest to get a group buy going. I myself cannot get this going because I live in Canada. Most of the discounts would be gobbled up with 13% tax I would have to pay to Canada Customs and extra shipping charges.
 Hopefully someone will offer to get a Group Buy started?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Monty (Oct 15, 2012)

There is something in the works. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## Monty (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm closing this thread since the Group Buy has been started here.


----------

